# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  rounding to nearest 0.5 in excel

## bigred

how do i round to the nearest 0.5

----------


## Peo Sjoblom

=ROUND(Value/0.5,0)*0.5


--

Regards,

Peo Sjoblom

http://nwexcelsolutions.com



"bigred" <bigred@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:F9C6753E-38B1-48D4-B4CD-D1A1569063A1@microsoft.com...
> how do i round to the nearest 0.5

----------


## Domenic

Try...

=ROUND(A1/0.5,0)*0.5

Hope this helps!

In article <F9C6753E-38B1-48D4-B4CD-D1A1569063A1@microsoft.com>,
bigred <bigred@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote:

> how do i round to the nearest 0.5

----------


## daddylonglegs

=ROUND(A1*2,0)/2

or using MROUND from analysis toolpak add-in

=MROUND(A1,0.5)

----------


## bigred

works great
thanks

"Domenic" wrote:

> Try...
>
> =ROUND(A1/0.5,0)*0.5
>
> Hope this helps!
>
> In article <F9C6753E-38B1-48D4-B4CD-D1A1569063A1@microsoft.com>,
>  bigred <bigred@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote:
>
> > how do i round to the nearest 0.5
>

----------

